# Timemaster Deck Clogging



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

I have a brand new Toro Timemaster, and I'm constantly having a ton of grass sticking to the underside of the deck causing clumping in the grass and at times the mower bogs down. I'm currently mulching when I cut and I'm cutting twice per week. Due to rain and my schedule I really can't cut more than that. After cutting, I'm completely cleaning the deck (flipping the mower over, scraping it down, washing it off) so its ready to go for my next mow. Prior to the timemaster I had a John Deere (JA65 and a JA75) push mower with aluminum decks that I never remember having to clean after each cut (maybe cleaned them once or twice a season) and I can't remember clumping either but granted since I have started paying attention to my grass it has gotten significantly thicker.

Do I need different blades from what is stock on the timemaster for the spring, or is there something that I could do to the deck to help keep the sticking / clumping to a minimum? I have read about some sprays for the underside, but they really have a lot of mixed reviews.

What do you recommend I do in my case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Apapknarf said:


> I have a brand new Toro Timemaster, and I'm constantly having a ton of grass sticking to the underside of the deck causing clumping in the grass and at times the mower bogs down. I'm currently mulching when I cut and I'm cutting twice per week. Due to rain and my schedule I really can't cut more than that. After cutting, I'm completely cleaning the deck (flipping the mower over, scraping it down, washing it off) so its ready to go for my next mow. Prior to the timemaster I had a John Deere (JA65 and a JA75) push mower with aluminum decks that I never remember having to clean after each cut (maybe cleaned them once or twice a season) and I can't remember clumping either but granted since I have started paying attention to my grass it has gotten significantly thicker.
> 
> Do I need different blades from what is stock on the timemaster for the spring, or is there something that I could do to the deck to help keep the sticking / clumping to a minimum? I have read about some sprays for the underside, but they really have a lot of mixed reviews.
> 
> ...


I have some experience in dealing with the issue of the underside of the deck needing to be cleaned after each and every mow. I completely renovated the underside of the deck on my 2017 TM, here is the posting, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8597

With this being completed I have tried out 3 difference non-stick sprays to help with this issue. EZ Mow-didn't work very well
PB Blaster-worked a little better, but essentially WD 40
Mo Deck-appears to be working quite well, if I side discharge or bag I have barely any clippings underneath, pretty clean. Now I still do clean every other mow with warm water and Goo Gone to help loosen the stubborn stuff, but overall things right now are better than they were last year.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I got my TimeMaster last year and have to scrape the deck after each use in the Spring. Once the weather gets warmer and drier it is a non-issue. I am not familiar with Mo Deck, but it sounds worth looking into. Hopefully there are some online reviews worth checking out.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks guys! I just bought my mower this spring. I haven't had any issues with it outside of the bag being too large to fit most yardwaste bags. Its pathetic, but its easier to dump the clippings on the ground and then shovel them in with a dustpan than it is trying to dump the clippings bag with one hand and hold the yardwaste bag with the other.

I have a power washer, and when I powerwashed the deck after the last use, I kid you not, I had a large pile of wet, stinking pile grass just caked under the deck that fell out onto the driveway. Ive tried using the cleaning port attached with a hose, but it seems to be quite ineffective.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Darrell_KC said:


> Thanks guys! I just bought my mower this spring. I haven't had any issues with it outside of the bag being too large to fit most yardwaste bags. Its pathetic, but its easier to dump the clippings on the ground and then shovel them in with a dustpan than it is trying to dump the clippings bag with one hand and hold the yardwaste bag with the other.
> 
> I have a power washer, and when I powerwashed the deck after the last use, I kid you not, I had a large pile of wet, stinking pile grass just caked under the deck that fell out onto the driveway. Ive tried using the cleaning port attached with a hose, but it seems to be quite ineffective.


You need to invest in this  Chute to make your life a ton easier when bagging grass.

The deck cleaning port on the TM actually works really well if done regularly. The cleaning port works to loosen dried up grass under the deck for easier debris removal with a putty knife. The cleaning port works best if you drop the deck to the lowest setting, which creates more vacuum and keeps the water under the deck longer to remove that heavy caked on grass - any residual will be very easy to scrape off with a putty knife. You can't expect miracles with these things, it will still require human intervention, but if done regularly, it will require less human intervention. To help keep deck clean, I spray Pam under the deck. It's cheap.

I only have issues with the grass clumping under the deck during the spring months.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I need a new mower and was thinking of buying a TimeMaster this week. I have 12k square feet. Would you guys still get the TimeMaster or something else?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> I need a new mower and was thinking of buying a TimeMaster this week. I have 12k square feet. Would you guys still get the TimeMaster or something else?


I really like the Super Recycler...


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

Still love the 30 inch deck and cut on the Timemaster but this is after 1 mow on dry spring grass... Wasn't overgrown as well as I just mowed 3 days ago.

I did paint the deck with a EZ-Slide, a Graphite-Based Coating which seems to help but on my aluminum jd decks nothing ever stuck like this.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

If i could get if that clean easily for next time I am in. I go for a putty knife on my Recycler. Three mows in, scraping every time. It was wet and 7", I mowed down to 4", nothing else to do. Have only been able to mow on weekends due to rain. It's max growth is yet to come.
I made the huge mistake of not checking after a mow last year at this time, put it away in the garage. Stunk it up real bad, mold everywhere underneath.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

Try painting the bottom side of the deck with the EZ-Slide. I was able to just hose it off and got it pretty clean but again, this is only the second cut after painting the deck. I used to spray silicone spray on the underside of the deck after cleaning it after each cut, but I wanted something that would last longer. I also got a really cheap ceramic coating made for cars that if this paint doesn't work, I'll try out.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

Here is a video of how easy the grass comes off.
https://youtube.com/shorts/Wjn-Vht6sSo?feature=share


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Apapknarf said:


> Here is a video of how easy the grass comes off.
> https://youtube.com/shorts/Wjn-Vht6sSo?feature=share


Good stuff! I am definitely gonna have to give this a shot. No doubt the clumping with the Timemaster is its only major downfall. The amount of time I save mowing I lose by having to clean the deck off. My neighbors probably think I have the biggest case of OCD going (partially true) since I am out there spraying the underside of the mower after every mow.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Apapknarf said:


> Here is a video of how easy the grass comes off.
> https://youtube.com/shorts/Wjn-Vht6sSo?feature=share


Wow! That's hard to ignore... Gonna have to do this.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I think it's just the time of year. My Toro Super Recycler is clogging underneath every time I mow. Normally it only does that when I mow in the morning and the grass isn't fully dry but right now it is clogging no matter if the grass is dry or not.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a Honda HRX, and I don't know that I've EVER washed out underneath the deck.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I have a Honda HRX, and I don't know that I've EVER washed out underneath the deck.


Cool season grass WILL accumulate under the deck. Just a matter of how fast it builds up. I'm amazed at the difference in how my PRG clippings stick to the sidewalk and driveway and my Bermuda blows off clean with hardly a thought. Even with a reel mower, the PRG leaves green schmoo on the cutting unit.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Honda HRX, and I don't know that I've EVER washed out underneath the deck.
> ...


Well full disclosure, I have no idea if the clippings are sticking. Its more of a "thats not something I do for maintenance" versus "thats not something I NEED to do" lol.


----------



## bflatcat (Aug 24, 2021)

I've had my TM for a little over a year now. Overall I'm pretty happy with it. As for the grass clogging/sticking issue I've not had any real issues. As others have said, by lowering it to the lowest cut height and using the cleaning port it gets pretty much everything out from under the deck. I have done this after every mow. If you haven't yet discovered this, take the plastic belt protector cover off every so often to clean under it as LOTS of clippings accumulate under it.

I do have another issue and question for all you TM owners though. I've had several instances of the blades not spinning at the highest speed and the actual cutting stops. The blades are still turning, but not at the usual, high RPMs. I've gotten to where I can hear the difference in the pitch of the blades. I release and re-close the mowing handle which sometimes has worked, but not always. When this occurs I can also tell when what I'm guessing is the failure of the clutch to engage the blades at full speed when I "close" the mowing handle. It doesn't make its typical noise and I can tell the blades aren't spinning at their usual RPM per the sound it makes. I've found if I turn off the mower and wait for a bit it will eventually start working right again. As if something needed to cool down? Does this make sense? Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

bflatcat said:


> I've had my TM for a little over a year now. Overall I'm pretty happy with it. As for the grass clogging/sticking issue I've not had any real issues. As others have said, by lowering it to the lowest cut height and using the cleaning port it gets pretty much everything out from under the deck. I have done this after every mow. If you haven't yet discovered this, take the plastic belt protector cover off every so often to clean under it as LOTS of clippings accumulate under it.
> 
> I do have another issue and question for all you TM owners though. I've had several instances of the blades not spinning at the highest speed and the actual cutting stops. The blades are still turning, but not at the usual, high RPMs. I've gotten to where I can hear the difference in the pitch of the blades. I release and re-close the mowing handle which sometimes has worked, but not always. When this occurs I can also tell when what I'm guessing is the failure of the clutch to engage the blades at full speed when I "close" the mowing handle. It doesn't make its typical noise and I can tell the blades aren't spinning at their usual RPM per the sound it makes. I've found if I turn off the mower and wait for a bit it will eventually start working right again. As if something needed to cool down? Does this make sense? Has anyone else had this happen?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9835&start=40#top last comment in this thread might be it


----------



## bflatcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Looks and sounds like a real good possibility. I'll check that this weekend and see if it does the trick. Thanks!!


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

I, too have a TM and have never had any sticking/clogging issues. It appears as though a contributing factor for you is cutting wet grass.

Carmelmatt317: You might need to have your belt readjusted. I have not experienced the issue, but that is where I would start.


----------

